# Rotterdam - Parking



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

Wonder if anyone knows of good day parking/overnight near rottadam river estuary where we could view the large container/cruise boats?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Rottadam*



swallow said:


> Wonder if anyone knows of good day parking/overnight near rottadam river estuary where we could view the large container/cruise boats?


Hello,

No, can't help there, but sounds interesting.

May help if you change your title to something like.

Rotterdam Parking/Aire?

TM


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Parking to watch the ships:

On the South side, take the N15 Europaweg to its absolute end and then you can watch everything that goes in and out. Can be a bit wild as it is right out on a limb.

On the North side, at Hook of Holland there are many places to park - follow the ferry signs until you are almost there and then strike out further towards the mouth of the port.

Colin


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I think you can also park on the Hook of Holland side near the flood barrier here.

http://goo.gl/maps/f2J2d

If I recall (it was a few years ago) there used to be a visitor centre that explained all about the barrier and it had quite a pleasant cafe and shop.

Not sure if it's still there though.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

By far the best place we found for watching the shipping was at 

Noordzeeweg, Europoort, Europoort Rotterdam, The Netherlands

51° 58' 00.27" N

4° 07' 48.01" E

Checking out on google maps or google earth.

Don't attempt to overnight at this spot as I'm told the police check it everynight.

We spent a day there watching the ships coming and going before catching the little ferry to make our way back to the Hook of Holland for the evening boat.

Brilliant spot, and I would like to go back one day.


----------

